# After Effects -> Layer multiplizieren (Beispielvideos vorhanden)



## Smulpa2k (9. August 2011)

Hallo ich suche eine Methode etwas zu erschaffen wie zu sehen in folgenden Videos:

http://www.sendwordnow.com/
http://videohive.net/item/social-ne...w&clickthrough_id=28386777&redirect_back=true

Ich habe Icons und möchte diese auffächern oder in Z mutiplizieren.
Weiß jemand womit man dies bewerkstelligen kann?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. August 2011)

Gesetzt den Fall, du hast alle gewünschten Icons als Ebenen in einer Photoshop Datei angeordnet, dann brauchst du eigentlich nur noch das Script pt_multiplane.
Hier ein Tutorial vom Autor des Scripts:




Dieses Script verteilt die Ebenen auf einem von dir festzulegenden Bereich der z-Achse und skaliert sie automatisch so, dass sie aussehen wie in deiner PSD-Datei angeordnet.

Außerdem bestimmt interessant für dich: Das Plugin Trapcode Echospace
Hier noch ein kleines Demo-Video:






Gruß
Martin


----------



## Smulpa2k (9. August 2011)

Danke das hilft mir doch schon arg.

Schönen Gruß


----------

